# Credit Card Processing - Process with your Cell Phone



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

Just an idea for this season. We have a card reader that will attach to your cell phone, so you can swipe your customers credit card. The small Card Reader will attach to most cell phones. Call or email me for details.

Thanks,
Gary Matherne. 
850-934-7144
[email protected]

*Free Card Reader Programs are available.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Edited


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Does it work with your existing MSA, or do you have to switch to the reader's bank?


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe something I would be interested in for my business.


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

I use square which is great and free. You decide where your money gets deposited and the fee is 3% if I remember correctly. It plugs into my iPhone or iPad.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I use the square as well and I love it!


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

I would have to say that square is the beat out there. It's very user friendly and its 1.9% if used more than 10 times a money with transactions over $100


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

I would have to say that square is the beat out there. It's very user friendly and its 1.9% if used more than 10 times a money with transactions over $100


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

+1 on Square. 2.75% flat rate, no additional charges, no monthly minimums, just $$$ in your account, minus the % fee. Done. 

I've been through 2 other merchant services "processors" and got processed by both. I can't find fault with Square, and it works anywhere you have cell reception.


----------

